# Batmobile Snap Kit Test Shot Photos



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.collectormodel.com/round...dels-1966-batmobile-snap-kit-update/#comments


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is the snap version and will be followed by the glue version I believe? It looks like an exact scaled up duplicate of the current smaller kit. I think I read that the glue version will be more detailed and might include an engine compartment? I'm not a fan of snap kits as they usually skimp on detail so will be awaiting the glue version, just wondering how long I will have to wait.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont think it looks anything like the Aurora kit, aside from them both being Batmobiles... Looks nice even for a snap together kit.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It's extremely accurate--not like the Aurora kit at all.

I am very impressed by the kit so far. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The snap kit,which has no relationship with the Aurora kit that we all grew up with will be available around May,and the glue kit arournd August,with the De-Lux Glue kit around November.The glue kit will have a full chassie and a Ford engine,like the actual car.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Falcon. I've been taken to task for my post! I am going to have a hard time deciding on waiting for August or November. I built the new Polar Lights repop last summer and it brought back some fond memories. It just seemed looking at those pics that it was basically a scaled up version of the original kit. The underside did appear to have an engine molded in. So does the kit have an engine under a hood? That would be a significant change. Certainly there isn't a whole lot that's going to be different since it is fundamentally the Batmobile. I suppose my idea of accuracy isn't the same as others is. There is a big discussion going on in the Moebius forum about accuracy of scifi models. Gross errors would definitely be noticeable even on fantasy/scifi models but minimal errors are rather difficult to see or point out without being a total geek about the subject.

Bob K.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Will the Batman and Robin figures be pre painted? I know they will not look like West and Ward. They look like them from the 40's/50's. After a minor tweek, the removal of the yellow oval, I will set them in my Horizon 50's Batmobile. Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

This will be a faithful representation of the 66 car as it was in the first season of the show.The glue kit will come with seperate chassie,engine,and three sets of tires,the delux kit with parts to do the Penguinmobile and other goodies,a larger box and price tag.The snap kit comes with figures,dont know if they're painted or not,the body is suppose to come painted on the snap kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> I dont think it looks anything like the Aurora kit, aside from them both being Batmobiles... Looks nice even for a snap together kit.


I concur; the most noticeable differences are that this kit doesn't have the shortened front end and oversized "Bat hubs" like the Aurora kit.

Doing a brief comparison to photos of the full-sized Batmobile, I noticed the profile of the tires is too high (and they're perhaps a bit too narrow; difficult to tell) and that the tires and wheels should be moved outwards a bit. Aside from that, the overall dimensions appear to be reasonably accurate--certainly more accurate than the Aurora kit.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

You will get three sets of tires in the glue kit so you can choose the height to your liking.Mattel got it wrong with the profile of the car,the tire should be in like the test shot,not out.I had to make ajustment to my 1/18 to lower the car.Cant really compare until you have the finished product.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great looking kit!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> You will get three sets of tires in the glue kit so you can choose the height to your liking.Mattel got it wrong with the profile of the car,the tire should be in like the test shot,not out.I had to make ajustment to my 1/18 to lower the car.Cant really compare until you have the finished product.


Thanks for that info! :thumbsup: I never realized that about the Mattel. Glad to hear the kit will offer a choice of tires.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, I cannot WAIT for these kits!! Yet, alas, I guess I will have to!! :drunk:

Wayne


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Just needs a set of my door bat decals.:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree , it looks awesome. But my Bandai EX tumbler will always be my favorite Batmobile...


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

This IS NOT your Father's Batmobile! Oh wait yes it is!!!:tongue:
Now all the stuff I have acquired over the last few years to do a 66 Batmobile has been rendered obsolete!
I can't wait for the glue kits!!!

Max Bryant


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I dont think you'll be dissapointed.........


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> I dont think you'll be dissapointed.........


When you say that are you referring to the snap kit Batmobile or the glue together version? I am probably going to hold off for the glue together as I expect it to be better and probably hold off even further to get the special version of the glue together with all the extras. Any recommendations on that strategy? I really don't need more than one and only want the best of the bunch.

Bob K.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Both.


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

My choice is the snap kit just because it is the only one that comes with figures. Any Batmobile replica just doesn't seem as much fun without figures in it, even though I wouldn't mind building the glue version.

Will try to paint the figures in show-accurate colours, even though they were not made to be that way.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

clark_savage said:


> My choice is the snap kit just because it is the only one that comes with figures.


Oh, man! I didn't think about that! I might have to get the snap kit for the figures.


----------

